# Pension- Benefit crystallisation?



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I thought i would ask the question. I am i the process of filling out the forms for a private pension, I already have 3 other small pensions being paid. On the form it asks what was the total amount of benefit crysallised at the date benefit was taken for these pensions. Say i had a pension pot of £100,000 and took £25000 as a tax free sum, is it £100,000 or £75000, or is it something else. I have been trawling the net for a definition but am just getting more and more confused! I am reluctant to see an IFA. Thanks for any advice. Chas.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't help other than to bump it up the page.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

https://theexpert.axa.co.uk/andyzan...ertanyzanelli/294-benefitcrystallisationevent


----------

